# Antepsin



## moomoo10 (May 10, 2012)

Hi, the vet gave us some of this home when our dog was poorly a year ago & it's been a great standby if one of our dog's has had a gurgly tum or vomited.

Both dogs were off colour a few wks ago & we took them to the vet for 250ml of Antepsin we were charged over £16. As if that wasnt bad enough, my husband gave the dogs some & didnt put the lid on properly. When i picked the bottle up to have a look it dropped all over the floor...grrrrr. 

I found this was a superb standby instead of rushing to the vet any time the dogs were off colour but it's just too expensive for such a little amount. Does anyone know of a good alternative or natural alternative? Can we give our dogs some Actimel or a probiotic? 

thanks Lilian


----------



## Stellabella (Jan 8, 2009)

I keep a tub of Dorwest digestive supplement in for settling tummies. Digestive Supplement Tablets for Dogs and Cats - Dorwest

Also, when pumpkins are in season I cook it up and freeze it in ice cube trays and keep a nice bagful handy. Good for firming up a dire rear!


----------



## Lizz1155 (Jun 16, 2013)

Maybe Prokolin Protexin? It's an over-the-counter paste for treating diarrhea in dogs. Most dogs are willing to lick it from the tube. 

To be honest I'm a tad confused why your vet prescribed Antepsin (sucralfate) - unless your dog was vomiting/pooping blood? It's a drug which tends to be prescribed when there's some form of bleeding along the gastrointestinal tract. It's designed for form a protective barrier over areas of ulceration along the digestive tract, reducing how exposed they are to stomach acid, thus allowing them to heal. It's not an anti-diarreal, or an anti-emetic. But IMHO it sounds like over-kill for a dog which just has diarrhea / gurgly tummy.


----------



## Mum2Heidi (Feb 17, 2010)

I swear by this Probiotic for Dogs | Bionic Biotic | Dog Health Supplement | Pooch and Mutt
Nothing hits the spot or works as quickly for my little one


----------



## moomoo10 (May 10, 2012)

Thanks for the replies. 

Both dogs had a sickness bug, we weren't sure if it was from chinese food my husband insisted on feeding them from his plate or a bug off the park. One or the other seems to have a dogy tum every 3 months or so & that stuff usually stopped a visit to the vets. They also give a browny paste stuff to promote good bacteria in the gut. 

I figured if i had stuff in 'just incase' i'd save myself at least £70. They are good vets but the dearest I've used in over 25 years of being owned by pets :laugh:

I'll defintely look into both as i need some stand by's.


----------



## Twiggy (Jun 24, 2010)

moomoo10 said:


> Thanks for the replies.
> 
> Both dogs had a sickness bug, we weren't sure if it was from chinese food my husband insisted on feeding them from his plate or a bug off the park. One or the other seems to have a dogy tum every 3 months or so & that stuff usually stopped a visit to the vets. They also give a browny paste stuff to promote good bacteria in the gut.
> 
> ...


I would imagine the 'brown paste stuff' was probably Cannikur, which is much the same as Prokolin. You can buy either from any of the On-line pet pharmacies.


----------



## jazzypad1 (Oct 31, 2011)

Dorwest Tree Barks Powder is excellent for upset digestive systems - and it's a natural product containing just Slippery Elm and White Poplar.

Tree Barks Powder for Dogs and Cats - Dorwest


----------



## Twiggy (Jun 24, 2010)

jazzypad1 said:


> Dorwest Tree Barks Powder is excellent for upset digestive systems - and it's a natural product containing just Slippery Elm and White Poplar.
> 
> Tree Barks Powder for Dogs and Cats - Dorwest


Yes I'll second that...!! I always have a tub in the cupboard.


----------



## Yorkiemorkiemum (Jun 14, 2012)

Antesepsin is NOT only prescribed for bleeding from the gut! It does form a lining in the stomach and can be prescribed with high does of steroid and is brilliant! It saved my Morkie from stomach ulcers during his high does of meds. I love this forum but sometimes it makes me annoyed! It also stopped him vomiting after chemo too!


----------



## moomoo10 (May 10, 2012)

The vet did say it lines the tum, i thought it was Peptac at first & was fuming cos we have that all over the house because my poor husband has a hernia but the vet said no, it's more than just that & i find it is good, it's just such a shocking price at our vets for a tiny amount. 

Can i ask for those that recommended the Dorwest Tree Bark powder, how do you administer it if the dog isnt eating? or do you give it on a daily basis just to keep them in good health? 

I intend to buy a couple of the remedies people mentioned, as a 'just incase' but after buying that & flea stuff I'd spent up. 

Thanks Lilian


----------



## jazzypad1 (Oct 31, 2011)

moomoo10 said:


> Can i ask for those that recommended the Dorwest Tree Bark powder, how do you administer it if the dog isnt eating? or do you give it on a daily basis just to keep them in good health?


Yes, as Monty has chronic issues I give it twice daily in his food . At times when your dog is not eating you could try offering it mixed with some low-fat natural yoghurt.


----------



## Jon Bray (Nov 29, 2016)

I just checked the wholesale price and it is currently £12.22+VAT - £2-odd margin is actually extremely low for a vets - we currently charge about 50% markup on most prescription drugs (less for the very expensive stuff), and my old boss charged 100% (that was before he had to provide prescriptions on demand though). If you have a biggish dog take a look at the tablets - 1 tablet is equivalent to 5ml and you can get 50 of them for £10+VAT wholesale. Not that it is much use at the moment because they're still unavailable, but hopefully that will change in the first quarter of 2017.

I miss it - none of the alternatives that I'm aware of really bind to the stomach wall.

Jon Bray MRCVS


----------

